
Ask HN: Know of any blogs interviewing ppl about their workflow and tech stack? - Gabrielfair
I am very fascinated by how others complete their work. Years ago I encountered a blog where every post was an interview with a different professional or student about which routines, hacks, software, hardware, etc... they used to complete their work.<p>The blog had an article interviewing a phd computer science student at Stanford (or it might have been MIT) about how a normal day doing research looked like. Another post interviewed an indie game developer and the person revealed that they had made their local starbucks their office.<p>Does anyone else remember the name of this blog or have any recommendations for simular ones?
======
mtmail
[https://usesthis.com/](https://usesthis.com/) has 1000 interviews which after
a while, in my opinion, got boring. More maybe too many folks were using the
same laptop and apps.

[https://lifehacker.com/c/how-i-work](https://lifehacker.com/c/how-i-work) is
more diverse.

